# Seriously?!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I was checking in on all of my bubbies today to see how everyone was coloring up and I got a bit of a surprise...

I'd paired my Blue Standard doe, Delicate Lady, with my Blue Standard buck, Blue Boy. There are very few surprises in the line, mostly just Blue, Black, and PEW, so when I saw this...


















My reaction was this...










Needless to say, there was obviously a mixup somewhere along the way, lol. Delicate Lady was never with any other bucks except for Blue Boy, but there was a Brindle doe in the group who gave birth to her babies the morning after Delicate Lady, so I figure she probably popped out a baby right before I took DL and her babies out, this ending up in the mix with DL's bubs. 

Thankfully, all of the other babies are Blues, so that means that the brindle baby is the only one from the Brindle girl.

Anyways, I just thought I'd share the funny story with ya'll.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

hahaha that face made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I read your post, and was like


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, Frizzle, when does the narwhal bacon?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, that face just made my day!

Nice litter by the way


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:". . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . ."~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . "~,_. . . .."~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . ."=,_. . . ."-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~"; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . ."=-._. . .";,,./`. . /" . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . .."~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-"
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you sure it's brindle? It looks splashed to me...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looka lika tigah brinda ta me. *sizzle* *sputter*

The moon must be in it's weird phase, eh?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Must be. It was up today around 4pm o.o;;;

That is a odd occurrence.
At least you figured it out, something like that would have me scratching my head for years.


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

love2read said:


> Hey, Frizzle, when does the narwhal bacon?


The narwhal bacons at midnight.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

NRMarlin said:


> love2read said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Frizzle, when does the narwhal bacon?
> ...


YEA!!!









Will you be my new bestest friend???...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets all be besties. : )


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> . . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-.,
> . . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":,
> . . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
> ...


SarahY, what the *sniff* is this? 
I can't make anything out of it.........


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Its Captain Jean Luc Picard! <3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you winding me up? 
I don't see it


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

My favorite captain!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm hugely confused, but I see it now


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Frizzle said:


> My favorite captain!


Of course. Everyone has a favourite captain 
I feel WilllowDragon will be along soon........


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

How did you know???

How freaky are you? Hahahahaha!

Picard is definately my captain, but Janeway is certainly a close second!! Since Sisko sucked, and I like Spock waaaay better than Kirk. I don't count Archer, never watched Enterprise! Lol


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the most amazingly awesome deviation from a thread topic I have ever seen.


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Hahahaha, seriously epic.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

WoodWitch said:


> Frizzle said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite captain!
> ...


My favorite captain is Captain Jack Sparrow!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they meant Star Trek captain, but yours is definitely also a legitimate favorite. I'm a Janeway person myself, though if we mean ALL captains of ANYthing, I might have to out myself as a browncoat and go for Captain Malcolm Reynolds.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo, Jack Harkness.......
I don't really like Star Trek


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

BLASPHAMY!!! :shock:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

BLASHPA-YOU ;D


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Very Enterprising.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

WillowDragon said:


> BLASPHAMY!!! :shock:


Bless you :lol:


----------

